# Stocking Pheasants on THURSDAYS!t



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I am retired so I can hunt birds anytime but if I was still working 5 days, I'd be mite miffed if I could hunt only on weekends! Any thoughts on why they stock Thursday nights? Just curious.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I imagine if they did Friday nights the crowds would be 10x worse Saturday morning


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

I believe it's so the birds get a chance to spread out pen-raised birds have a tendency to want to stick together


----------



## Cvk01 (Nov 10, 2017)

Well 1st thursday is for opening day on Friday. Yesterday was due to that fact that today is observed veterans day. Government employess dont work. They used to not announce it in the past.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That seems logical but the banks and mail were all open today! I took my pup out to Berlin today but got a late start at 10. Two cars in a large lot at one place I go(maybe there were more at daylight)? A guy I observed later got two pheasants right after parking within 100 yds of the lot!(obviously tossed out by a "lazy" stocking person!) Having two well trained, big-running setters that covered a lot of ground seemed to be his "ace" in the hole,("good shooting"







didn't hurt much either)! I missed one that the pup was trailing, got too close and bumped it up just out of range! She shows a lot of promise however.(If she'd just stop chewing stuff and digging holes in my yard!) Not a bad two hour trip all n all.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cvk01 said:


> They used to not announce it in the past.


I remember many second Saturdays when you'd swear they never stocked it on Friday! This is the reason, they Didn't! Wish I'd have known this then!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been out the last 2 saturdays. Didn't see a single bird! Closest I got was hearing one get shot in the next field over. The first day, we had 2 dogs out there. Neither one is trained, but still, they didn't jump anything. I'm not going out there a day late again. If I can't get out there the morning after the stocking, I ain't going!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Went out opening day. My Brit pointed 6 birds, partner and I limited out in a couple hours... On Saturday after the opener, I hunted solo but better shooting, 2 points and a limit taken home.

What I don't understand is the large groups of 8 -10 hunters with 4+ dogs that combed several large strips of cover. I saw them trying to push hunters out of the other end of the field so they could hunt these strips exclusively. Doesn't make sense to me. Why have an 8 or 10 hunter party on state put-n-take releases? If you want to hunt like that, go to a pheasant farm, or better yet, go to S Dakota, where you have thousands of acres to hunt, not when you're sharing a few hundred acres with 50 other hunters in Ohio...


----------



## PheasantGuy2010 (Dec 9, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> I am retired so I can hunt birds anytime but if I was still working 5 days, I'd be mite miffed if I could hunt only on weekends! Any thoughts on why they stock Thursday nights? Just curious.


People can hunt anytime they want!! There are so many options out there!! We raise pheasants and people bring birds to the dog training (Berlin Lake) area all the time at their leisure. www.shpheasants.com


----------

